# DIY wood decorations



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was wondering if it was possible to cut live tree branches and put them into your tank. Im willing to soak them in buckets and stuff before adding them, but i was wondering what a safe way to go about it is. And what kind of wood is the safest.
I would like to cut some branches down, remove the leaves and put them in my tank. I think you could really make some nice decorations this way.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If it pheasible if the wood is a hardwood and you are absolutely sure there are no chemicals in it. (Lots of yards are sprayed by companies like chemlawn or truegreen). It will take a LONG time of soaking to get it ready for an aquarium. And even then it may not be safe.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

what about live oak wood? by live oak wood i mean the wood from a live oak tree (that is the actual name of the kind of tree...im not talking about a piece of wood from an oak tree that is alive, lol) i know it is hardwood, but i think it is acidic or something like that....how long would i have to soak it?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok that rules out the trees by my college house, but i know i could get to some pretty deep forest back home where i could 99% garauntee no one has been spraying fertilizer.

My main concers are with the sap and maybe natural chemicals?... maybe even the tree decomposing.. hmm, maybe its not a good idea afterall


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The limb must be dead. This is one of the reasons driftwood is so expensive. It takes time to properly "cure" driftwood.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oak is ok.... avoid pine.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

trust me, it's easier to buy it


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

well the reason i wanted to make one is because wanted to have like a smaller branchy piece. I haven't really seen any the way im picturing the piece id like.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You can do it yourself and learn alot from that, even when fail... some articles over the Inet can be useful


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

If you do decide to DIY, comb some river banks for some "dead" wood, then start your curing opposed to waiting for a limb to die.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

And maybe put a piece of branch from same tree into a tank with inexpensive fish (like feeder guppies?) before putting the branch in the tank you are going to put it in, so if there is something in it, you wont lose alot of good fish.

did i just make sense?


----------

